# Fire for a Kindle hater



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Back in the days of Oprah I gave my wife an original Kindle. She hated it. Being a glutton for punishment, I've just bought her a Kindle Fire for Christmas. I don't want her to hate it. Any suggestions for setting it up so that it makes a good impression when she opens it on Christmas morning?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does she like magazines?  Add some of the free trials of her favorites or even a subscription to one she always gets at the newstand but doesn't subscribe to.

Put some of the good free Christmas music on it...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good ideas.

Keep 'em coming, folks.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

What did she hate about the Kindle?
The Fire seems to be less about reading and more about media, but if she just doesn't like gadgets, she probably won't like this one either!

...still hoping for my Fire for Christmas.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Malweth said:


> What did she hate about the Kindle?
> The Fire seems to be less about reading and more about media...


She mainly thought that it was crazy to spend $400 for a device that read books. I'm hoping that the multimedia capabilities of the Fire and the lower price will calm her complaints.



Malweth said:


> ...but if she just doesn't like gadgets, she probably won't like this one either!


Maybe I should have bought her another quilt from Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I can have it done by Christmas...maybe next year.



Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You know this is all your fault, don't you? I'm never going to be able to top that quilt you made as a Christmas gift.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I hate to mention the iPad word, BUT, it might be a fair assessment of her feelings if she has expressed opinions about it? Does she know anyone with one? does she had a smart phone or want one? Is she into watching movies?

My ex was not into tech and it made it hard when I knew there was a gadget he would like if he gave it a chance.

Hopefully your wife loves it and all the worry was for naught!! Good luck!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You know this is all your fault, don't you? I'm never going to be able to top that quilt you made as a Christmas gift.


It was your idea, you get the credit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

There are lots of great apps out there. You mentioned wanting to be able to use it for texting, and this one is free: http://www.amazon.com/textPlus-Free-Texting-Group-Text/dp/B00529IOXO

Maybe just collect links of the apps you know she'll want so she can snatch them up quick herself and also get familiar with the shopping of it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The Fire's out for delivery so switching to an iPad is out of the question.

Here's what I'm planning so far.

Christmas music.
Sample Magazine subscriptions.
Netflix.
Text messaging.
Email.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> She mainly thought that it was crazy to spend $400 for a device that read books. I'm hoping that the multimedia capabilities of the Fire and the lower price will calm her complaints.


Well, the Fire is only $200 and you can do much more than read books. Might she like games? There are a lot in the Amazon App store -- some are kind of silly but some are quite challenging -- there's a Scrabble version, for example, and other word games as well. Also Solitaire and MahJong. Or, of course, games she can play with grandkids!

Maybe also make sure it's pre-loaded with some of the more useful utlilties -- like a note taking app -- good for lists.

Or, if she does mostly like to read, perhaps YOU now have a Fire and what you need to do is spend only $79 on a basic Kindle. 

Seriously, I hope she likes it. . . .send her here so we can explain how thoroughly wonderful a device it is and how you really _really_ thought long and hard about it for her! 



> Maybe I should have bought her another quilt from Betsy.


 But you can't even READ on that!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> The Fire's out for delivery so switching to an iPad is out of the question.


I wouldn't suggest that anyway. . .if she's frugal she'd surely think THAT was too much money to spend!



> Here's what I'm planning so far.
> 
> Christmas music.
> Sample Magazine subscriptions.
> ...


Games. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Being able to play games like Scrabble and Monopoly on it with the grandkids is definitely fun!  Do it with ours...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah yes, games. I forgot. Jo Ann likes Sudoku and whatever that solitaire-like game is that ships with Windows.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have Amazon Prime? (The Fire comes with a free one month trial if you don't.)

I've been enjoying old episodes of the French Chef with Julia Child. They go all the way back to the original b&w shows that started in 1963--10 seasons in all, 25 shows a season. They're lots of fun to watch and informative, too. All of them are free on Amazon with Prime.

We have a thread about the series in Not Quite Kindle.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spider solitaire?  There is a Fire version and also several free Sudoku.  Love Sudoku. 

And to follow up on Leslie's comment, there are several good free cooking apps.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It also occurs to me that, for reading, you'll want to point out the value in being able to choose the best font at the best size. . .as well as switching between Black on white, white on black, or brown on sepia for best contrast/least glare.  The Fire has a lot more font choices than the eInk Kindle, too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Do you have Amazon Prime? (The Fire comes with a free one month trial if you don't.)


Yup. I was an early adopter of Prime. She watches Free Prime and Netflix movies on the Roku device.

I'm hoping that she'll get familiar with the Fire and eventually use it as a reader. I've got a ton of eBooks that only I've read. It would be nice if we could share them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It also occurs to me that, for reading, you'll want to point out the value in being able to choose the best font at the best size. . .as well as switching between Black on white, white on black, or brown on sepia for best contrast/least glare. The Fire has a lot more font choices than the eInk Kindle, too.


As I said in answer to Leslie, I'm really hoping that she uses it as a reader. Her eyesight has gotten so bad that she can't read paper books any more. She used to have her nose in a book all the time. Now it's television. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> As I said in answer to Leslie, I'm really hoping that she uses it as a reader. Her eyesight has gotten so bad that she can't read paper books any more. She used to have her nose in a book all the time. Now it's television. Fingers crossed.


Well, certainly we have dozens of people on this board who reading again because the Kindle has made it possible. Of course, most of those people are reading on one of the eInk Kindles. Still, I was reading a book the other day on my Fire and it was a perfectly fine experience. My eyesight hasn't gotten so bad that I *can't* read paper books, but the one paperback I read this year--because it wasn't out as an ebook--was a less than pleasant experience after 3 years solid of Kindle reading.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I am pleasantly surprised at how nice it is to read on the Fire.  Better than my Xoom -- not sure if it's the size of the screen or that it's a better screen.  Definitely better in low light situations.  

And, as for customization: besides 8 sizes, three line spacing options, three margin width options and 3 color modes, you also have a choice of 8 typefaces.  So she should be able to find something that works well.  

And you can adjust the brightness over all, too.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm feeling better about this. Thanks, all.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeff said:


> The Fire's out for delivery so switching to an iPad is out of the question.
> 
> Here's what I'm planning so far.
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't suggesting buying the iPad instead, but more along the lines of thinking if she had made comments about it - and using that to gauge her interest in the Fire better. Has she been down on the whole "tablet scene" in general or has she mentioned a use for them.

It sounds like she will be good with it thought reading what you have added to the thread. Load up a few games for her, throw a few of her favorite books and increase the font size for her (and use the sepia, my dad discovered that on his own with his vision problems, he hasn't been able to read for awhile either), and I honestly think it will go better than the $400 time!

Heck, I'm a gadget girl and a reader and that was too rich for me back then!

Oh and does she like to cook? The best think i have bought was a recipe app (for my iPad), I eliminated a 2" stack of allrecipe printouts from my cookbook corner. It rocks and I wonder why I was hesitant to pay $4.99 for it! (Paprika for you iOS people).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good tips, Tracey. Thank you.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Also keep an eye on the free app of the day. Lots of good free apps come up.

I have a Touch and a Fire and I've been surprised that as time has gone on, I have read more and more on the Fire. It's wonderful for reading in bed, since you can read without a nightlight.

If you have kids or grandkids, for me, the Fire has been wonderful. I have some kiddie games for my grandson on there that are wonderful, and keep him entertained. I have absolutely LOVED the Prime movie streaming. Even with our slow internet connection, the movies stream without a hiccup.

Good luck, and hope she enjoys it as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What kids' games do you suggest, Mary?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy has a bunch she's tried out with her grandboy. . . .but I think they're on the road today so may not be able to chime in here until later. . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. I'll have 3 days to get the Fire set up. Maybe Betsy can chime in later. Games for kids is a smashing idea that might just be the thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, the real question is, how long before you decide you need one for yourself as well.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha. I'm pretty satisfied with reading on my Kindle and using a computer for web access, but never say never.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was your idea, you get the credit!


I'd love to see a picture of said quilt.

I hope your wife will love her Kindle fire. It's so much different than just a Kindle ereader. It also sounds like she was put off about the price of that first Kindle so if she is frugal she will be happy you bought a Fire instead of an iPad.   

If she likes to surf the internet from the comfort of her sofa, I betcha she will love it. Kuddos to you for your gift purchasing!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'd love to see a picture of said quilt.
> 
> I hope your wife will love her Kindle fire. It's so much different than just a Kindle ereader. It also sounds like she was put off about the price of that first Kindle so if she is frugal she will be happy you bought a Fire instead of an iPad.
> 
> If she likes to surf the internet from the comfort of her sofa, I betcha she will love it. Kuddos to you for your gift purchasing!


I've got some better pictures somewhere...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ah yes, games. I forgot. Jo Ann likes Sudoku and whatever that solitaire-like game is that ships with Windows.


Is the solitaire-like game Free Cell? I am _*addicted*_ to it. There is a free app for it for the Fire.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Is the solitaire-like game Free Cell? I am _*addicted*_ to it. There is a free app for it for the Fire.


Yes! Thank you.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh wow, that quilt is fabulous!  What a treasure.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy's very talented. She created that from some pictures of our back yard.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That quilt is GORGEOUS!


> What kids' games do you suggest, Mary?


He's almost 3, and his favorites are "Birds" (Angry Birds), Kids Paint and Kids Match 'Em (I want to play the lions, Nonny!). For books, he loves IStoryBooks, which is a collection of books read to the child with sounds. So when he reads the book on vehicles, each one makes a sound. He also likes the dinosaur book, and the truck book. Typical boy!

For me, my favorite games are Bejeweled, Dice, Mahjonng, and Backgammon.

Good luck! Some of the games that cost at Amazon are free on GetJar, if you want to sideload them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to pick up something like this (free right now):



Has recipes, etc, and books like this look wonderful on the Fire. Or check for other free cookbooks for Kindle - there seem to be quite a few right now. And with either a cover with a built-in stand or a separate stand, the Fire is great for using in the kitchen - besides cookbooks, there are a few blogs where I get recipes and I can just pull them up on the Fire, set the screen to stay awake for 15 or 30 minutes, set it on the stand and cook away. When I cook. 

I got this stand recently - more for my iPad since my Fire cover has a built-in stand - it folds up and slips in the kitchen drawer so it's handy whenever I need it. $15 and Prime shipping eligible.
0049H8W1Y/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]

I hope she'll love it!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good stuff. Thanks.

Where's that UPS guy? I'm anxious to start installing apps.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Maybe I should have bought her another quilt from Betsy.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think I can have it done by Christmas...maybe next year.


But maybe Betsy can pull a night shift and quilt a cover for it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha. I'd rather not go through another of those eve of Christmas Eve nail-biters.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't know how old your grandkids are but my 10 yr old loves to play Square Wars.  It has a Star Wars type theme look to it.  It is the game I used to play on paper when I was a kit and we called it "Dots".  It is a grid of dots and you draw on line at a time and try to make a square while not letting your opponent make a square.  It is a beginning strategy game.  There are also Match/Memory games for little ones that are entertaining for them.

If your wife likes magazines there is an app called Zinio.  You sign up and receive a $25 credit for mags.  I got Cloth, Paper, Scissors.  It took a few days for the credit to show up but once I got the email, I was all over it.  Free is good...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My grand-kids range from 5 months to 29 years old and my great-grand-kids from 3 to 9 years old. We provide daycare for the three-year-old. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Throw a couple of children's books with pictures for her to share with your grandkids!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm just loving the idea that a husband would take such care to try and really think things out for his wife to make her happy.  I have a fabulous husband who goes above and beyond in so many ways.  But I know what I'm getting for Christmas because he took the links I sent him and just bought what I told him to.  No real thought involved.  Which is great, because I'll be happy.  But if he had taken the time to think about me.  Spent time figuring out just what would make me happy.  That's what makes my heart swoon.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Make sure she knows it can be returned before she kills you!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Children's picture books, check. Thanks, Brian.
Let's hope you're right and she loves her Kindle Fire, Crystal.
That may be the best tip of the day, DYB.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm just loving the idea that a husband would take such care to try and really think things out for his wife to make her happy.


This is my goal should i ever attempt marriage again.... Well, it goes along with my other goal. I read somewhere about looking for someone to "seduce my mind", and in my book this goes along with it. Knowing me, my likes and wanting to surprise me.



> I have a fabulous husband who goes above and beyond in so many ways. But I know what I'm getting for Christmas because he took the links I sent him and just bought what I told him to. No real thought involved. Which is great, because I'll be happy. *But if he had taken the time to think about me. Spent time figuring out just what would make me happy. That's what makes my heart swoon. *


I so wanna experience swoon!!  (and the element of surprise!)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay. The Fire for the Kindle Hater is here at last. *pant, pant, pant*

I knew from someone's post in another thread that the Amazon boxes say "Kindle Fire" on the outside and I didn't want *herself* to see it. So - when the doorbell rang I bellowed from my office that I'd get it.

When I reached the front entryway *she* was standing stubbornly at the door with her hand on the knob and wouldn't give way until I explained that it was a surprise.

But the drama wasn't over yet.

When I opened the door my three-year-old great-grandson, Camden, squirmed between my legs, scooped up the box and raced back into the house. When I finally ran him down and captured the box he returned to the living room, the picture of dejection, and said, "The present is for you, Nana, but Da's keeping it in his office."

"What did it say on the box?" she asked.

"C A M D E N," he replied.

JoAnn's Kindle Fire is charging. Thank you all for participating in this adventure.


----------



## Denvertoad (Dec 11, 2011)

Jeff, My wife too is a bit of a technophobe. I get around this by dressing up her electronics with... bling. Her cell has a cover she likes, her Nook (!! !!) has a beautiful leather cover etc. Perhaps your wife too would better accept her new Fire if it was dressed appropriately. First impressions and all that. Best of luck. 

Merry Christmas All


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I did buy her a cover -albeit a cheap one. Thanks and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> "What did it say on the box?" she asked.


Sneaky!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Sneaky!


Yes, but it didn't work. In asking him she introduced some new doubt as to the ownership of the package. She was still trying to convince Camden that it wasn't his when I closed the office door.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Tell her you "wanted to see that old FIRE in her eyes." Then run. 

Good luck, Jeff.

Merry Christmas...keep a blanket and pillow in your car just in case.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe you could load the picture of the quilt onto the Fire.. just to further soften her to the device?

Cannot wait to hear how it goes and I hope she loves it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, we will all be hanging around here Christmas eve and Christmas morning for the report.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sleeping in the car is very unpleasant. I hope she loves it too. Assuming my fingers aren't broken, I promise to report after Christmas.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Ah yes, games. I forgot. Jo Ann likes *Sudoku* and whatever that solitaire-like game is that ships with Windows.


Try Enjoy Sudoku by Jason Linhart. For a serious Sudoku player, the interface is super (don't know on a tablet, but it shouldn't be too different from the phone version). The different levels are challenging and the hint system is *excellent*. Be sure to get the paid version as it allows random games, not just the daily games.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe you could load up some madrigals, Jeff..  We will wait and sing


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm just loving the idea that a husband would take such care to try and really think things out for his wife to make her happy. I have a fabulous husband who goes above and beyond in so many ways. But I know what I'm getting for Christmas because he took the links I sent him and just bought what I told him to. No real thought involved. Which is great, because I'll be happy. But if he had taken the time to think about me. Spent time figuring out just what would make me happy. That's what makes my heart swoon.


I totally agree. My DH is the same. I think it is so sweet that you are posting here for ideas to make this gift one she will love. That is so thoughtful. It is so different than just the reading one so I'm sure she will love it. And maybe you could see if Betsy could come up with a quilted cover for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

maries said:


> I totally agree. My DH is the same. I think it is so sweet that you are posting here for ideas to make this gift one she will love. That is so thoughtful. It is so different than just the reading one so I'm sure she will love it. And maybe you could see if Betsy could come up with a quilted cover for Valentine's Day.


 

Unfortunately, I don't make covers.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K... the grandson is BRILLIANT. . . .or maybe he just thinks his name is KINDLEFIRE 

You'll have to let us know how she likes it. 


(Would it be mean to mention that you could have marked it as a gift and then it would have come inside a separate generic Amazon box?  )


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Would it be mean to mention that you could have marked it as a gift and then it would have come inside a separate generic Amazon box?  )


Yes.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, I don't make covers....
> 
> Betsy


Then he could try Patricia. Maybe not quilted like a quilt but beautiful bags to protect our device.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh in the morning.  I loved the story with your grandson 

What a nice present!  I think the present will really be in when you show it to her and show her all the thoughtful things you added for her.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K... the grandson is BRILLIANT. . . .or maybe he just thinks his name is KINDLEFIRE
> 
> You'll have to let us know how she likes it.
> 
> (Would it be mean to mention that you could have marked it as a gift and then it would have come inside a separate generic Amazon box?  )


But I believe for that to happen you have to spring for the $4.99 gift wrapping.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> But I believe for that to happen you have to spring for the $4.99 gift wrapping.
> 
> L


Don't think so. I got one for my son last Christmas (K3/Keyboard). It doesn't come registered if marked as a gift but you don't have to pay to have it wrapped.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Have I mentioned that I REALLY like the Kindle Fire? I'm especially enjoying the ability to listen to music from the Cloud. It's much more convenient than any of the computer based media players.

Thanks again for the help and encouragement, everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget, Jeff:  you got it for the WIFE!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't think so. I got one for my son last Christmas (K3/Keyboard). It doesn't come registered if marked as a gift but you don't have to pay to have it wrapped.


I ordered a Fire for my son, marked it as a gift when I bought it but registered it to my account--didn't opt for the wrapping. It just came in the plain Fire box, not an extra box. I don't know if it was because I still had it registered to my account though.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I won't forget, Ann.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't forget, Jeff: you got it for the WIFE!


Yeah! That!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I ordered a Fire for my son, marked it as a gift when I bought it but registered it to my account--didn't opt for the wrapping. It just came in the plain Fire box, not an extra box. I don't know if it was because I still had it registered to my account though.
> 
> L


Hmm, odd. I purchased two, listed one as a gift (no gift wrap) and one not. The gift one came unregistered and with the Fire box inside a separate box, the other came registered to me and in a box marked Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, odd. I purchased two, listed one as a gift (no gift wrap) and one not. The gift one came unregistered and with the Fire box inside a separate box, the other came registered to me and in a box marked Fire.


That was my experience as well. . .though admittedly I ordered them at two different times.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Shh! It's a secret.






4:00 AM Christmas Eve dress rehearsal. This is what The Kindle Hater will see tomorrow morning.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff, you're setting a shining example for thoughtful and caring husbands.  

Like everybody else, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she loves her new Fire!

(But what's that showing on the screen?)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Like everybody else, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she loves her new Fire!


Thank you. I'll need all the help I can get. 



Susan in VA said:


> (But what's that showing on the screen?)


That's A Charlie Brown Christmas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Today you can get Rudolph free. . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Ann. I already have it.



The Charlie Brown start-up screen is perfect for Christmas morning. I have it loaded so that it will come up when she "wakes" her Fire.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Jeff, if you're gonna leave it on all night, make sure you charge it up! Nothing worse than a dead toy.  :>)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, good tip. A dead battery would be the end of the world,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ah, good tip. A dead battery would be the end of the world,


Depending on where the electric is for the tree lights and train, you might be able to plug it in and leave it there as it is. . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Of course I could power it down and then boot it when I get up. Typically, I'm up by 5:00 and she doesn't get up until about 6:30 but it would be just my luck to oversleep tomorrow.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

The anticipation is killing me and it isn't even my present!  LOL  Nice work Jeff!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> The anticipation is killing me and it isn't even my present! LOL Nice work Jeff!


I know, right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't wait....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bigal-sa said:


> Try Enjoy Sudoku by Jason Linhart. For a serious Sudoku player, the interface is super (don't know on a tablet, but it shouldn't be too different from the phone version). The different levels are challenging and the hint system is *excellent*. Be sure to get the paid version as it allows random games, not just the daily games.


This is my favorite Sudoku App ever. Better than any of the others I have tried.


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Back in the days of Oprah I gave my wife an original Kindle. She hated it. Being a glutton for punishment, I've just bought her a Kindle Fire for Christmas. I don't want her to hate it. Any suggestions for setting it up so that it makes a good impression when she opens it on Christmas morning?


Give her time. She's probably so used to a physical book that she resents the Kindle revolution. I know a person like that and now she's crazy about the kindle.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, she didn't throw it at me.

At first my wife was completely baffled by her new Fire. I'll have to wait until she's had some time to really use it, then I'll report back to you all.

Merry Christmas and thanks for joining us in this thread. It's been lots of fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Jeff!

I think once she sees all the things she can do on it, she'll love it!

(Did we ever mention that you can load up pics of the grandkids on it? I use Dropbox to keep pics on my devices.)

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Betsy.

It's difficult for those of us who use technology every day to realize how overwhelming it is to others.

My wife's new Kindle Fire has access to so much that - well - she's going to need time to absorb it all. I side-loaded over a hundred photos from our 2TB network drive, there are nearly a thousand songs on our Amazon cloud and, I don't even want to know how many books.

We'll be spending the morning at my daughter's house where the younger generations all own smart phones, Kindles, and tablets. My three-year-old great grandson has no difficulty with his parents' iPhones, so I'm sure he will teach his Nana how to use her Fire.  

I'll report back after we're home.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Signed on this morning just to check on the outcome here.   

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Susan.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the first place I checked also. Merry Christmas Jeff!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

And a very merry Christmas to you and yours, Andra.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So relieved that you're alive!    Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad she has at least accepted it. . . . I agree the grandkids will likely have a ball helping her figure things out.

Baby steps. . . . .baby steps. . . . .

Of course, if Betsy were to get Fred to use a Fire, then we'd know the world was truly changed.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, if Betsy were to get Fred to use a Fire, then we'd know the world was truly changed.


Fred? Would that be Fred Flintstone then?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad she didn't throw it - I bet she'll love it once she figures it out!


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Fred? Would that be Fred Flintstone then?


Just about.... *shakes head sadly* I'm married to a Luddite.

He has other attributes, though. 

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Well - although the Fire wasn't received with the level of enthusiasm that I'd hoped for, I think it has been a success.

Happy New Year and thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the enthusiasm will grow as she gets comfortable with the device, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the enthusiasm will grow as she gets comfortable with the device, Jeff!


I agree with Betsy on this one!! She is using it and didn't throw it at you, so that is a good baby step!!

Give it a few days of quiet and time with the cute 3yo and she will get there!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Baby steps. . . . .baby steps. . . . .


Ha!! I know that movie!!

My wife has the same issues with the Samsung mp3 player we bought her. I'm loading her music on today and we'll work on learning one or two apps per day. She's already found the pictures of the grandkids, and our daughter's wedding videos so she's getting there.


----------

